# Fall from shelf



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

In one of my cages I have a shelf for them to sit on and I was sitting watching one of my mice attempt to jump from the shelf to on top of the wheel where she had a huge accident!

She failed to let go of the shelf bringing the food bowl and wheel down on top of her.
She's now lop sided (head leant to one side) and moving about fine but I believe she may have broken her leg.

Does anyone have any idea what I can do to help her?
We have a vet appointment tomorrow for her as I couldn't even get an emergency appointment.

She did squash a couple of others at the same time as herself but they seem to be fine.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

keep her calm and warm. a smaller container would be good if it doesn't stress her more, maybe put her in with a calm friend mouse? she may have a little mouse concussion, hope the leg is ok.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

When weasley broke his leg, I called the vet and she said that if it's broken there's not much you can do. She just said to watch him for a few weeks and to not feed him too much (don't want extra weight on that leg) and if it doesn't heal on its own after a few weeks then to put it down. She said they don't make splints small enough to use on a mouse and that there was no way for them to heal it. Luckily Weasley's healing up nicely


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Vets from my experience are usually very good at making improvised splints if none are readily available in the size required. Strong plastic cut to length being just one or even a matchstich / lolly stick cut to required thickness and length.

I can even think of aquarium airline cut to length and split along the centre to then open up and place around the leg in an emergency, drinking straw may also work.

Whilst I feel the broken leg to be minor compared to the mouse having a lope sided head as this to me indicates something more serious and potentially life threatening and should me monitored regularly.

As stated by onionpencil keeping the mouse warm and placing in a smaller container will help especially if the container can also be left somewhere quiet.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The vets in my area aren't the best. They would literally laugh at you if you brought a mouse in  my moms friend gives me advice and does minor treatments/ checkups for free but she's technically not a vet yet and still in vet school, but that's the closest I can get to taking my mice to the vet around here and I was just telling you what my (almost) vet friend said about it when my mouse broke his leg


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

rematnogard that seems to be the case with alot of vets when it comes to mice or even other rodents they deem as vermin unfortunately.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Her head seems to have straightened back out this evening she possibly did have a bit of concussion. I was in more of a panic than she was about it, my partner sat with her for 2 hours just talking to her, seems a bit extreme I know but one of my mice died of old age last week and I was in tears! This little mouse was a present from him to try and cheer me up. Her leg is bent a little the wrong way and I feel that it might be sore but you can never be sure.

I'm lucky enough to have a rodent specialist vet in our area. She loves mice.

I did find it difficult before when I bred rats to get a vet that would give them a chance which sucks.

Thank you everyone for your advice! She seems to have really perked up and trying to enjoy herself as much as she can.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Sizzlea.
I hope your mouse will be completely fine,soon.
But according to what I've read,she is on the best way.
Good luck and best wishes for her.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope she gets well soon ray


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

We have the vet in half an hour so will find out what damage she's done to herself. I'm glad her neck has straightened back out though. My partner has already left with her


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so the vet has said it's only a small break in the leg and that she will heal pretty quickly and that there is no need for a splint and that she seems pretty normal and healthy otherwise, just a bit silly for thinking she was a Parkour mouse!

What a relief! Now to make sure she doesn't over eat and is kept in a nice warm place


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That's brilliant news!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm over the moon! Couldn't bare to lose another mouse so soon!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Sizzlea.
Perfect news.
I'm sure it will heal soon.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah she's already doing much better tonight!  thank you loads for all the assistance


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

pleased it was good news for you


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

She's walking about today like nothing happened apart from a small limo!  so happy she's going to be ok


----------

